# Microsoft bietet 250.000 Dollar für Hinweise auf Conficker-Verbreiter



## Newsfeed (12 Februar 2009)

Der US-Softwarekonzern kündigt eine konzertierte Aktion zum Schutz von Windows-Nutzern vor dem Conficker/Downadup-Wurm an. So sollen etwa Betreiber von zentralen DNS-Servern Domains sperren, die vom Wurm aufgerufen werden, um Code nachzuladen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

